# the other man / woman



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

its been 6 months.....5 since she supposedly "met" the other man....just wondering how everyone else deals with it....for some reason....yesterday i just started getting angry with the other man...

i know that it was my ex that did it too, but if he wasnt there then things would have been different. my ex has told me preety much all his bad qualities....which is either to mindscrew me or i dont know....but i just have become so angry with him....i know where he lives...i know what his car looks like....and last night it took every ounce of my strength not to do something stupid. 

when my ex isnt around him, she talks to me, friendly with no views to getting back together which is fine by me now. Thats what my mind is saying anyway. But when he is around her i dont even get a text back when all im doing is asking about my daughter....like last night i sent a text asking if my daughter was ok, because she has had an ear and throat infection for the past week. and i got nothing back....

i am unsure of what im feeling right now, i know im angry at the other man and if i ever saw him i wouldnt be able to control myself, i know that most of it is to do with because of my daughter....but then my mind plays tricks on me and says its because of how he stole my ex. I know very well that i dont want her back....but then to get angry at someone like this, makes me question everything again....


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

I hear you. My WH and his ho-bag work about 2 blocks from my office. For the past few months, it's all I can do to prevent myself from walking down there and wrapping my hands around her neck to choke the life out of her disgusting soul. 

I don't really know how to get through it, but my IC says that the best thing to do is to act like you don't care. Indifference, not hate, is the opposite of love. If you can feel indifferent about your ex, you can feel the same way about the OM. They are perfect for each other - two lost, broken souls with little or no regard for the destruction that they've caused along the way. 

I guess the other way to think about it is to always want to look like the one that will come out on top and to never give them the satisfaction of thinking that she was lucky to get away from you. I think this alot. I don't want the professional community in which we all work to see me have a melt down. I don't want my children to see me flip my lid like that. I don't want people laughing or talking about me. To me, the indifference = class. The waywards and the OPs are not classy. I don't care what they look like, how much money they have, etc. They have no class. Like Fat Albert used to say, like school on Sunday - no class. You keep yourself classy and try not to fill your mind with trash. 

Hang in there and stay strong.


----------

